# pics of my tanks..



## Seifer (Apr 10, 2003)

here is my 55 gallon tank, with my 3 little guys in it.. they hide alot... its the tank with the black sand.

and my 20 gallon ultra planted tank, all the plants in the 55 grew up in the 20gallon, and were transplanted because the 20gallon was getting to thick. my 20 gallon has c02, fertilizer, flourite gravel, and 2 flourescent plant bulbs.


----------



## Seifer (Apr 10, 2003)

feeding on some blood worms (kinda blurry, they were swimmin fast)


----------



## Seifer (Apr 10, 2003)

this guy was deliberating with himself about leaving the safety of the rocks for food, or to play it safe and starve..


----------



## Seifer (Apr 10, 2003)

chillin in the plants


----------



## Seifer (Apr 10, 2003)

looks like he made up his mind.. food > *


----------



## Seifer (Apr 10, 2003)

what a dufus.


----------



## Seifer (Apr 10, 2003)

20gal tank lots of plants!


----------



## Seifer (Apr 10, 2003)

another


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Not bad cute lil ones


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

your tank looks awesome. Mine looks plain and conventional compared to yours. If you dont mind I think that Ill try and copy your tank so that mine doenst look so drabe anymore. All I have is a hide out for my P's and gravel. the powerhead and water do the rest .







But Ill wait till I get my 80 gallon first.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

nice setup


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice tank.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, seeing these baby reds, I get the urge to buy some new ones - they're just too damn cute









Cool pics Seifer, thanks for sharing


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice....


----------



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

I like the black sand. Looks a hella lot better than mine. Looks like I got some work to do


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice set up, black gravel is great!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice tank setup


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i like your setup







and nice p's!


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

Great setup. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

ahh little babies
dixon


----------



## Seifer (Apr 10, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> your tank looks awesome. Mine looks plain and conventional compared to yours. If you dont mind I think that Ill try and copy your tank so that mine doenst look so drabe anymore. All I have is a hide out for my P's and gravel. the powerhead and water do the rest .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i would be flattered if someone tried to replicate my tank setup


----------



## Seifer (Apr 10, 2003)

thanks for all the generous nice replies..

im glad you guys like my tank, i really like the way the black sand looks... pics do it no justice.

my LFS had these 100lb bags of sandblasting material for removing paint from metal. (black sand) they had it priced for like 40 dollars.

and i just looked in the phone book and found a supply shop, and found the same 100lb bag, exact same sand, same brand and everything for like 10 dollars. i only used about 65-75lb's though, i only have a 55gal.

the plants are doing really well, but i leave the lights on 24/7.. i will turn one side off every couple of days to let the prianhas sleep in some shade however.. but there are crevaces and stuff to hide in that are dark..

both of my tanks are doing well, i just added a puffer to my 20gal planted tank.. but he has ick i just noticed







time to go get some meds..


----------

